# The Exo Terra Natural Light Ion any good?



## bunglenick (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey there, has anyone used the Exo Terra Natural Light Ion?

This is what it says it does...

_
Eliminates odors
Purifies terrarium air
Neutralizes mold spores
Creates a healthy environment
New and innovative technology
High visual light output
The Exo Terra Natural Light Ion creates a healthy environment for reptiles and amphibians in the terrarium while reducing odors drastically. The Exo Terra Natural Light Ion is a general light source with built-in negative ion generator. Negative ions eliminate odors and help freshen and purify the air in the terrarium. Mold spores, fungi, dust, and other harmful airborne particles are eliminated and neutralized by clumping together.

Negative ions also have been shown to be beneficial for the physiological wellbeing. High levels of negative ions are desirable and they are naturally found in places like along coastlines, in the mountains, in deserts, in forests, near rivers and waterfalls, and many other places with an abundance in reptiles and amphibians._

What do people think? Sound good?


----------



## regtuck (Oct 7, 2012)

I remember reading something about this on another thread about 2 weeks ago. I do not remember if it was in this forum or lizards. Quite a few posts so might be worth hunting that. I have no experience of these ionizers and their effect on humans so I will not venture an opinion as regards the more important reptiles.
Hope that you find the thread - I will look for it and try to give you a heads up if I find it.
Regards Reg


----------



## regtuck (Oct 7, 2012)

*found the thread*

Didnt take long to find. Its on page 3 of this forum about halfway down, and it is about the exo terra you are asking about.
Reg


----------



## bunglenick (Feb 24, 2013)

Can you possibly stick a quick link on here? I cant seem to ind it when I search. Thats why I posted here.

Sorry to be useless, lol


----------



## regtuck (Oct 7, 2012)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/equipment-supplies/936427-deodorising-bulb-exo-terra.html
that should get you there.


----------



## bunglenick (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks, I'll take a look now.


----------

